# Cap an overflow pipe



## dean (21 Nov 2019)

Hi all 
I have a job to cap off some pipe but the manufacturer Flowplast doesn’t make a cap 
- But why would any normal person cap an overflow pipe 

So I have to make something 

It has to be quick to do so the tank can be filled 
 Plus neat and tidy as it can be seen 

All suggestions welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Nov 2019)

dean said:


> All suggestions welcome


As are suggestions of size, colour and purpose 
I'll assume it's 21.5mm and in that case products do exist but as you know Floplast don't make them.


dean said:


> why would any normal person cap an overflow pipe


being for an overflow pipe I think is a very valid question!

You MAY find this as a way around things if you're going to glue it; use a 1/2" cap - if you've never used imperial PVC / Schedule 40 then just trust me - you should see in the info that it's external diameter is infact 21.4mm so if the fitting doesn't slide on then you might just have to sand either the inside of the stop end or outside of the pipe.
info for white cap and pipe
info for grey cap and pipe

any questions or if links have failed then let me know, update us of how it goes.
Andrew


----------



## dean (21 Nov 2019)

Andrew 
Thank you for the information 
Although I’m 52 I’m strictly a metric man 

The grey cap states it’s compatible with solvent weld pipe but it doesn’t say so on the white 
So can I use the white and use solvent weld glue ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (21 Nov 2019)

You fit a solvent weld 21.5mm overflow pipe to 32mm waste adapter which then takes a solvent weld 32mm end cap. This is what I did with my overflow pipes when the toilet suite was changed. Before this I just taped up with aluminium tape, but not so tidy.


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Nov 2019)

dean said:


> Although I’m 52 I’m strictly a metric man
> 
> The grey cap states it’s compatible with solvent weld pipe but it doesn’t say so on the white
> So can I use the white and use solvent weld glue ?


well the 1/2" (12.7mm) pipe is not talking about the external diameter as your 21.5mm overflow pipe is, that might explain what I'm meaning more clearly or confuse you further!

So, I've just seen this is off topic and not aquarium related which I hadn't before. Without knowing the details it's hard to suggest the best way of rectifying things and why you would want to blank an overflow off. There are ways but not neat and tidy to my knowledge as @ian_m says. Can you not blank it at source or replace a tee for an elbow?


----------



## dean (21 Nov 2019)

Hi
Sorry guys I didn’t make it clear 
The pipes are on a tank system in a shop 

The T are glued in place onto the tank connectors there is no visible pipe between the two fittings so it would mean replacing all the pipe work and tank connectors and they don’t want to do that 

They just want half the the pipes removing and so the T stays attached to the tank connector and I want to cut through a joint between the T and an elbow ( again no visible pipe ) and cap it off 

So basically I need to blank off a piece of pipe that is glued into a T piece and is cut flush with the end of the T 

The things you do to help friends out 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (22 Nov 2019)

dean said:


> The grey cap states it’s compatible with solvent weld pipe but it doesn’t say so on the white
> So can I use the white and use solvent weld glue ?


I'm unsure of this but I think schedule 40 works in a similar way to the more heavy duty PVC pipes which I've always glued this using a product called tangit (brand name) only I'm unsure whether they would fuse and which type of glue required - have you thought about calling plastic pipe shop? If this isn't possible then read on  ...................

I don't think such a product exists for 21.5mm overflow pipe which would leave things looking neat (aside from the schedule 40 option) and chasing your tail to find something when for the minimal cost of fittings you could just do things easy enough.
If it's not too much trouble to change a tank connector then I'd opt for this method if you're after making things look neat and at a guess sub £10 in materials.

If I understand things correctly then you would need:
- 2x tank connectors
- 2x 90 degree elbows
- 2x unions
- short amount of pipe you could probably salvage

Maybe one better? - flo plast make a 90 degree tank connector which turns 4 fittings into 2

Let us know how things go


----------

